# can i turn a clone male to breed seed



## edward (Jan 5, 2009)

i got a strain that i like and   dont have  a male for pollen   is there a way to convert a clone to male without messing up the genetics.    would gibberalic acid do this?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 5, 2009)

you can force it to hermie thru stress and make hermie seeds. but those are bad so i wouldn't recommend it..


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

I have heard of people using Gibb Acid to self polinate a female..... Not sure if that is a 'Stress' hermie or not


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 5, 2009)

Do ya have a place to keep a mother?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 5, 2009)

Turn it into a house plant fo safe keeping 8)


----------



## Tater (Jan 5, 2009)

If you want to self the plant you can but I wouldn't reccommend it if the plant hermies under low - medium stress.  IMO only plants that hermie under severe stress should ever be selfed.  Otherwise your risk of your plants going hermie before they mature raises considerably.


----------



## NewbieG (Jan 19, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I have heard of people using Gibb Acid to self polinate a female..... Not sure if that is a 'Stress' hermie or not



From my understanding, this is how they develope feminized seeds. They take a female, force it to hermie, than pollinate itself. I'm positive its more complicated than this, but thats the basic idea... I don't think you can just get a hermie and pollinate with it. I'm pretty sure those seeds don't sprout...


----------



## Tiger Lily (Jan 19, 2009)

edward said:
			
		

> i got a strain that i like and   dont have  a male for pollen   is there a way to convert a clone to male without messing up the genetics.    would gibberalic acid do this?



Technically what you want to do is Hermie the plant so that it produces pollen sacks.  You won't turn it male, but you can make it Hermie (have male and female flowers).

To do this you  expose it to light during its dark cycle.  So for example you would take the plant out of the flowering room at about 6 hours into the dark cycle and put it under light for 1/2 hour then back into the dark room.  If you do this for a week it should Hermie up for you and produce male flowers (pollen sacks).

Of course you should have a second flowering room to do this so you don't expose the females you want to keep female to extra light and the pollen that the Hermie will produce.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 19, 2009)

IMO, this is not a good thing to do.  Seed stock from hermie plants tend to produce hermies--an undesirable genetic trait.  I _never_ plant seeds that I even suspect may have come from a hermie plant.  That includes those couple of seeds that you sometimes find in a bag of really good dank that should be sensi.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2009)

edward said:
			
		

> i got a strain that i like and   dont have  a male for pollen   is there a way to convert a clone to male without messing up the genetics.    would gibberalic acid do this?


You would have to self the plant or make crosses. I'd recommend making crosses and doing a pheno hunt or keeping her as a mother and just take clones from her. The light changing method mentioned above is the first part of the process of making s1 or fems and if your plant hermies during light poisoning it's no good.


----------



## Hick (Jan 20, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> From my understanding, this is how they develope feminized seeds. They take a female, force it to hermie, than pollinate itself. I'm positive its more complicated than this, but thats the basic idea... I don't think you can just get a hermie and pollinate with it. I'm pretty sure those seeds don't sprout...


A "few" misleading statements..." I'm positive its more complicated than this, but thats the basic idea..".. but THAT much is true..
"Hermie seeds" will germinate/sprout...BUT they also are genetically flawed. They WILL promote hermies in subsequent generations...and everyone knows that hermies are detrimental to producing 'top quality', drug/medical grade mj. 
  The "true" breeders, the ones that we have to thank for producing the high quality strains we have today. Worked diligently to eliminate/minimize hermie traits for decades.


----------

